# Remimgton



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

My hunting bud is having trouble with delayed fireing when he shoots pryodex pellets in a Remington muzzle loader.He is useing 209primers but still has slow hang fires. He does better with powder but this gun is suposed to shot pellets.I told him to try and buy a new nipple with a bigger hole but don't know if they ade made for this gun.Anybody know about this problem we could use some help.
Fred


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what model remington? has he cleaned the gun thoroughly?? blackpowders are EXTREMELY important to keep clean


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be very surprised if a new, or clean, nipple didn't fix the problem. The delayed reaction is from a delay in the fire reaching the powder. The fact that loose powder shoots better is more evidence that it's simply a clogged nipple.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

could he be leaving excessive oil in the bore causing wet/slow burning pellets?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Oil in the barrel could be the cause if it only happened once. After one shot the oil would be gone. I got the impression that it happened multiple times.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

have you seen how he is loading the pellets? he could be putting them in wrong !!black ignitor end into gun muzzle first!! my first ML was a remington 700 blue, wish i would of gotten a stainless one then. that bolt action is alot easier to clean than my black diamond, 209 primer is a lot better than a # 11 best thing i did to the remington is change that.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replys,hes shooting a model 700 stainless 50cal.He cleans the gun good and fires 2 primers,has cleaned nipple several times but still slow fires with pellets.Ichecked remingtons web site and they recamend loose pryodx select 90 gr and 300 sabots.They do say gun should shoot pellets but not with best patterns.I think he is going to look for a new nipple mabey bigger opening. 
Thanks Fred


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

One little quick note...If he is using speed loaders...The pellets can get knocked around and the "Black" Powder Layer can get knocked off!!!! Thats one of the reasons I stick with the powder...Not saying this is it...But from some one that enjoys preparing for the hunt..I know I put 3-4 together before going to the range or into the field and carry them around in a fanny pack..These will get shaken around a bit...


Hawk


----------

